# Denver Nuggets at Seattle Supersonics 8:00



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Carmelo Anthony and Allen Iverson had no problems meshing together in their first game as teammates.
> 
> The duo will try to help the Denver Nuggets match their longest winning streak of the season when they visit the Seattle SuperSonics on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20070123/DENSEA/preview.html


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Seattle has a very active team with guys like Watson, Gelabale, and Wilcox, so we'll be tested on defense. 

I'd also like to see Iverson cut down on some of him turnovers. I could live with him around 3.5 a game. That said, we put up 96 shots last night, so maybe the turnovers aren't that big of a deal.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Nuggets playing horribly. This combination of Blake, Iverson, and Anthony is horrible. It just doesn't make basketball sense.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Damn, they're just playing bad.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

really bad. They suck.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Making a come back late in the 1st


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Cut it to three. It's only impressive because they did it playing half assed


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Just checked in for this one for some reason I thought the game was 10:30

Nene just got a bucket and the foul were down 2


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice move by Nene to get the And 1


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

The Nuggets' defense is horrible


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> The Nuggets' defense is horrible


I hate that there are 3 guys around the ball handler and no one puts up a hand.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I dont know who expected that good of a defense anyways. I thought it was pretty clear that we were gonna have to score points to win?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

it doesn't matter how much you score if you let the other team score more.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Melo's Answer said:


> I dont know who expected that good of a defense anyways. I thought it was pretty clear that we were gonna have to score points to win?


If you don't play good defense, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

yes but if you score more it doesnt matter how much you let your opponent score

All I was saying was the Nuggets havent won a game theyve scored less then 100 so I just dont know when we started to expect them to play good defense


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Melo's Answer said:


> yes but if you score more it doesnt matter how much you let your opponent score
> 
> All I was saying was the Nuggets havent won a game theyve scored less then 100 so I just dont know when we started to expect them to play good defense


The nuggets aren't good enough to just outscore teams, they need to pick it up. I'm not expecting great defense, but defense bad enough to let the Sonics dominate you is sad.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> The nuggets aren't good enough to just outscore teams, they need to pick it up. I'm not expecting great defense, but defense bad enough to let the Sonics dominate you is sad.


Yah and im not expecting there defense to be this bad either I was just saying this team is never going to be a great defensive squad I expect them to be good in stints and we have the fire power on offense to keep us in games when we are playing bad. Lets just be glad that this current defensive effort is against the sonics because as bad as the defense is right now were only down 1.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Iverson 6th quickest player to reach 20,000 points wtg Allen!:clap:


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Melo's Answer said:


> Yah and im not expecting there defense to be this bad either I was just saying this team is never going to be a great defensive squad I expect them to be good in stints and we have the fire power on offense to keep us in games when we are playing bad. Lets just be glad that this current defensive effort is against the sonics because as bad as the defense is right now were only down 1.


But the only person who's said anything about expecting a great defense from them is you.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> But the only person who's said anything about expecting a great defense from them is you.


You kept sayin over and over how bad the defense was playing like you were suprised and i was saying I cant believe anyone would be suprised you gotta expect the defense is going to play like this at times.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Melo's Answer said:


> You kept sayin over and over how bad the defense was playing like you were suprised and i was saying I cant believe anyone would be suprised you gotta expect the defense is going to play like this at times.


No, I shouldn't. Bad defense is one thing, but this wasn't NBA caliber defense.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> No, I shouldn't. Bad defense is one thing, but this wasn't NBA caliber defense.


Well ok then thats what you think, Personally I just think we are going to see our defense playing like this every now and then, not the whole game but I do think we will see this kind of defense show up every now and then so im not going to be suprised when it shows up.

But anyways JR and NENE are havin a pretty decent game off the bench, I would really like to see JR take some more of Blakes minutes in the 2nd half but that prolly isnt going to happen since JR's got 3 fouls already


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

why the **** is AI only playing 10 minutes!?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

ballistixxx said:


> why the **** is AI only playing 10 minutes!?


I could be wrong but I dont think that can be right unless he didnt play much in the first bc I got here late and it seemed like he played longer then 6 or 7 minutes in the 2nd so I doubt he only played 3 minutes in the 1st


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

7-0 Nuggets run ended by Ray Allen 

Then Iverson hits a 3

Nuggets up 1

63-62


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Iverson heating up. He's already got more in this quarter than he had in the first half.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

That take and finsh by Melo was just nasty.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Nuggets were on a 10-0 run til ridnour ended it with a bucket then we got sloppy and turned it over and put em on the line

Nuggets up 5

77-72

Sonics on the line shooting 2


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Smith is on fire 2 str8 3s Nuggets up 5


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

JR two 3 in a row!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

If JR ever figures out what "shot selection" means, he'll be great.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

End of 3

Nuggets up 7

85-78

a run early in the 4th to put this game away would be nice


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

JR another 3!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Jesus Shuttlesworth is feeling it right now:biggrin:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sonics Turnover

Nuggets up 5

94-89

a lil under 8 mins to go


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Nene is getting better and better.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

6 3pt for JR


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

JRs got 6 Treys

Nuggets up 97 -93


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Smith killing it. Iverson not so much.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm sure I could play better defense than the Nuggets


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

God I hate when bad basketball turns into easy buckets for ppl. A bobble, then dropped pass into a layup. Damnit!

Looks like we got a game here

99 all


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Husstla said:


> I'm sure I could play better defense than the Nuggets


And that's you, by yourself, not five of you. They're pretty pathetic defensively. I'm just not getting the energy from the nuggets. Really good teams keep that energy up, and the Nuggets can't even do it when they have every reason to be motivated.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

They got so much energy on offense. But its like they don't even want to run back down for defense. Pissed off like ****


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Best bet right now is just try to face gaurd Ray as much as possible he aint missing right now.

Nuggets down 1


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Blake in for Smith, horrible move by Karl.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Camby is the Nuggets only defense right now. He gets a stop, and then somebody else scores.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Ray allen 38 points....he's owning us


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> Blake in for Smith, horrible move by Karl.


yah didnt make much sense


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

blake for 3..tied game!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Blake ties the game with a 3 he shut me up.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

NENE looks like hes been workin on those FT's

Nuggets up 2

2 mins left


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Great job by Camby to deflect that ball


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Melo's Answer said:


> Great job by Camby to deflect that ball


Camby has single-handedly anchored the defense today.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Steve blake for 3 again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Steve blake to JR - Anything you can do, I can do better!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Blake is clutch, I'll give him that.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

STEVE BLAKE ANOTHER 3!!!!

Nuggets up 5.

anytime i get the slightest bit of a doubt about him he comes up huge


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Carmelo with the dagger.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

What a Swat/Steal by Melo

Nuggets up 7

113-106
1:12 to go


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

****! Ray allen!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

THe nuggets need to find a way to combine JR and Diawara together.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

man i got nervous i thought Ray was gonna hit that last shot


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

**** another 3 by Allen! 47!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

5 game winning streak fellas lets keep riding it!

Friday is the game need to beat them on their court


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah Utah at their own court is gonna be a hard match, and if we can win it i think we can beat nearly any team , because utah have one of the best lineups in the league atm.. then we got new jersey the next day at home  great game today @ seattle, 23-17 :biggrin:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

That's a great picture to show how to shoot the ball the best way you can, nice motion and position with his arm, doesn't get much better


----------

